# Weim family new to the forum



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're both beautiful...... my BIL has weimaraners, I think they're great dogs.

ETA: If you've only been a foster failure one time in 14 years, you've done really great. I have always wanted to keep them all.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Your pups are both beauties  . Enjoy the forum!


----------



## weimmom (Jan 28, 2018)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> They're both beautiful...... my BIL has weimaraners, I think they're great dogs.
> 
> ETA: If you've only been a foster failure one time in 14 years, you've done really great. I have always wanted to keep them all.


I think I figured out the quote thing! 
Thank you! They are our favorite breed (is it safe to say that here? Haha!), and Paisley is our 3rd.
Re: fostering-It was definitely difficult to let many of them go, but I always liked knowing that we would soon have room to help another.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum...your boys are sweet looking..


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Gorgeous. I love their build and movement.


----------

